# What would you name the next animal crossing game?



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

I would name it something like animal crossing a fresh start idk


----------



## Mariah (Jun 8, 2014)

Isn't that the same thing as New Leaf?


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Isn't that the same thing as New Leaf?



Yeah I can't think of anything :/


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 8, 2014)

Branching out


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Branching out



I like that one! c:


----------



## nekosync (Jun 8, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Crossing Paths


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 8, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Animal Crossing: Crossing Paths



That would be interesting. That sounds to me like a bigger map, more travel options. more everything! and I love more. I'm not ashamed to say that (if) a new animal crossing comes out ever I will play it. And I don't care if it doesn't come out until i'm 30. I've played every game to date and my children will be forced to start off on the gamecube version. You know.. when I eventually have kids lol.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 8, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Nook's Demise


----------



## Limon (Jun 8, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Forest Return ???


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't care what they name it. I'll buy it even if they call it "Animal Crossing: Poop"


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

animal crossing - big city? idk


----------



## Mariah (Jun 9, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> animal crossing - big city? idk


Let's not have another City Folk.


----------



## Murray (Jun 9, 2014)

animal crossing new leaf U


----------



## Mariah (Jun 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing 8


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2014)

*Animal crossing*: remember you're here forever


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Animal Crossing 8



that's a great one!


----------



## Jawile (Jun 9, 2014)

animal crossing san andreas


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Grand Theft Animal Crossing V


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 10, 2014)

super animal crossing world 2: tom nooks island


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

BASS EFFECT : Animal Crossing.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Animal Crossing U are making me rich


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Little Town


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 11, 2014)

Animal crossing bigger better w/ 15 villagers!!! (Long title but I think it would do the job,lol!)


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Landscape Mania
Animal Crossing: Lets Landscape
Animal Crossing: Queen Peanut
Animal Crossing: Next Level

I'm not the best with coming up with names, but these sprung to mind. Why? I don't know. If I knew what the next one was about, then I'd probably find it easier to come up with some names hehe. =P


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Say Goodbye To Your Social Life


----------



## Locket (Jun 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Animal Crossing: Lets Landscape


I love this idea!


----------



## locker (Jun 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Island Escape, and make the map a huge island with the stores in the middle and where you arrive to your new town by boat this time lol i think Rover would like a boat ride.

or Animal Crossing HD or U


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> Animal Crossing: Say Goodbye To Your Social Life



bravado, this one takes the cake.


----------



## a potato (Jun 11, 2014)

Newer Leaf
City People
Crazy World
Population Increasing
TBA

- - - Post Merge - - -



locker said:


> Animal Crossing: Island Escape, and make the map a huge island with the stores in the middle and where you arrive to your new town by boat this time lol i think Rover would like a boat ride.
> 
> or Animal Crossing HD or U



HD or U would probably be too general. The name probably wouldn't reflect on the system. I'm not saying it couldn't though...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing:Towering Tree


----------



## Kirt (Jun 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Road Trip


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jun 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Island Life *Insert Relaxing Island Music Here*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Animal Crossing: Lets Beat Up Gracie The Giraffe!


----------



## Snowflakes (Jun 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Marine Life (We never experienced Animal Crossing underwater  Though the idea would seem different, and no villagers that can't breathe underwater :< Maybe new species? Like Dolphins, Sharks, Crabs, Hermit Crabs etc. Coral replaces Trees (but then no fruit, and I don't know what you can eat underwater) and you can live in a Ship instead of a House XD I also thought of the main player could be a mermaid or merman instead of a human)


----------



## mayordan (Jun 12, 2014)

i cant come up with any so


L. Lawliet said:


> Branching out





nekosync said:


> Animal Crossing: Crossing Paths


i think i like these two the best c:​


----------



## cIementine (Jun 12, 2014)

_Animal Crossing: Paws up_


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing (even more (yeah, we just stole an old title, but we have the same for mario party over and over)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too long?  Animal crossing: Newer Heights
Live below or on the clouds ;0;


----------



## Snowflakes (Jun 12, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Animal Crossing: Population Growing (even more (yeah, we just stole an old title, but we have the same for mario party over and over)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oooh, I like the Newer Heights idea XD Though that seems religious to me :/ Either you mean H&H or in the sky and underground.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 12, 2014)

Snowflakes said:


> Oooh, I like the Newer Heights idea XD Though that seems religious to me :/ Either you mean H&H or in the sky and underground.


Sky and underground XD


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd probably go with Animal Crossing: Metropolis. A really large town with all the shops in-town, more villagers, more projects, and the ability to visit smaller cities around your city by something cool like an airplane. Maybe with each of those cities being a different season.

I dunno, just something different that came to mind.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 13, 2014)

mayorsam said:


> I'd probably go with Animal Crossing: Metropolis. A really large town with all the shops in-town, more villagers, more projects, and the ability to visit smaller cities around your city by something cool like an airplane. Maybe with each of those cities being a different season.
> 
> I dunno, just something different that came to mind.


YES! Also, MORE shops... Someone to compete with Gracie, maybe a wig store? And a games store? That would be so cool 0-0


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> YES! Also, MORE shops... Someone to compete with Gracie, maybe a wig store? And a games store? That would be so cool 0-0



Lol a game store. That brings me back, but that being said, I cant see them bringing those back.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 13, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Heights sounds like an AC game where you have apartments. 


Holy ****


----------



## Glikk (Jun 13, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Animal Crossing New Heights sounds like an AC game where you have apartments.
> 
> 
> Holy ****



THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Animal Crossing: Paws up_



a dog only game?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 14, 2014)

Animal crossing old leaf? :3


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 14, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Animal crossing old leaf? :3


Animal Crossing: Tamed World
Animal Crossing: Population Decreasing
Animal Crossing: Let's not go to the city.  XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

Animal Crossing Old Leaf

Lol I can't come up with a name without getting details on the game first


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Autumn Adventure?!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Animal Crossing: Tamed World
> Animal Crossing: Population Decreasing
> Animal Crossing: Let's not go to the city.  XD



Idk why but I lost it at Let's not go to the city xD


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

Human Crossing


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 17, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Animal Crossing: Tamed World
> Animal Crossing: Population Decreasing
> Animal Crossing: Let's not go to the city.  XD



Can this happen buts it's like a weird creepy backwards world where all the animal try to kill you n stuff


----------



## m12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Universe. I actually came up with this name a few years back on my DA. You already visit other cities. Instead of a city, you're basically have a world to explore. You can visit other players' planets via spaceship (Gulliver, anyone?)

I don't have a clear idea just yet, but it'll definitely fall into using the extra beef of the Wii U to make the maps larger.


----------



## krielle (Jun 17, 2014)

Wabty said:


> Human Crossing


A game where you are an animal and you meet humans.
Haha, interesting-


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 18, 2014)

Crossing animals 5


----------



## Viixen (Jun 19, 2014)

Animal Crossing - Pet Detective.


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2014)

animal sexting 2


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Forest Life?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Animal Crossing: Forest Life?


That's a nice name .

Animal Crossing: Pothole Edition!
Animal Crossing: Too Much Traffic!
Animal Crossing: Where have all my neighbors gone?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Home Town


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 24, 2014)

animal crossing: its for the wiiU ****ers aahahaha
OR
animal crossing: its not for the wiiU youre welcome


----------

